
Owning Your Words: Personal Clouds Build Professional Reputations - boopsie
http://www.wired.com/cloudline/2012/04/own-your-words/
======
sicxu
Could trackback or pingback satisfy the need? Or there are additional
requirements I am missing?

------
ebun
Disqus?

